# Driving Metrolink trains is a family affair for these four Inland resi



## TinCan782 (Dec 24, 2017)

Love stories like this...

*Driving Metrolink trains is a family affair for these four Inland residents*

https://www.dailybulletin.com/2017/12/22/driving-metrolink-trains-is-a-family-affair-for-these-four-inland-residents/


----------



## The Iron Horse (Dec 27, 2017)

Wow, what a wonderful article! Certainly a very unique family.


----------

